# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  54 Plazhe te bukura

## benseven11

1.Rabbit Beach
Lampeduza Sicili,Itali

2.Playa(plazhi) de Ses Illetes
Formentera,Ishujt Baleare Spanje

3.Rhossili Bay ,Swansea ,Angli

----------


## benseven11

4.Playa de las Catedrales,Ribadeo Spanje

5.Plazhi ne Elafonissi  ,Greqi

6.Cala Mariolu,Baunei,Itali

----------


## benseven11

7.Plazhi Woolacombe, United Kingdom

8.Plazhi Iztuzu,Dalyan Turqi

9.Plazhi La Concha,San Sebastian-Donostia Spanje

----------


## benseven11

10.Cala Goloritze,Baunei Itali

11.St Pauls Bay(Gjiri i Shen Palit) Lindos, Greqi
[IMG]http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/b7/93/65/st-pauls-bay.jpg
[/IMG]
12.Plazhi ne Paleokastritsa Greqi

----------


## benseven11

13.Playa de Bolonia ne Tarifa Spanje. 

14.Gjiri i Heshtjes,Bay of Silence ,ne Sestri Levante,Itali.

15.Eggremni Beach,Lefkada,ishujt Jonian ne Greqi.

----------


## benseven11

16.Spiaggia di Tuerredda ne Teulada,ne Jug te Sardenjes,Itali

17.Plazhi Kaputas ne Kas, Turqi

18.Playa de Cofete ne Morro Del Jable,Spanje.

----------


## benseven11

19.Fig Tree Bay (Gjiri Pema e Fikut) ne Proteras Qipro(Cyprus)

20.Praia da Falesia, ne Albufeira, Portugali

21.Plazhi ne ishullin Marco Florida

----------


## benseven11

22.Chincoteague Island, Virginia 

23.Plazhi ne ishullin Anna Maria,Florida.

24.San Juan Island, Washington

----------


## benseven11

25.Maui, ne  Hawaii 

26.Lanikai Beach 

27.Kauai, Hawaii

----------


## benseven11

28.Island of Hawaii, Hawaii 

29.Nantucket, Massachusetts ,USA

30.Hilton Head, South Carolina

----------


## benseven11

31.Key West, Florida

32.Ka'anapali Beach ne Lahaina, Hawaii 

33.Siesta Key Public Beach ne Siesta Key, Florida

----------


## benseven11

34.Hanalei Beach,ne Hawaii

35.Wai'anapanapa State Park ne Hana, Hawaii 

36.Wailea Beach ne Wailea, Hawaii

----------


## benseven11

37.Hunting Island State Park ne Beaufort, South Carolina 

38.Gjiri Kua,Kua Bay ne Kailua-Kona, Hawaii

39.Saint Pete Beach (Plazhi  Shen Pit),ne Saint Pete Florida.

----------


## benseven11

40.Hanauma Bay Nature Preserve ne Honolulu,Hawaii.

41.Caladesi Island State Park,ne Dunedin Florida

42.Poipu Beach Park ne Poipu, Hawaii

----------


## benseven11

43.Ko Olina Lagoons,Kapolei, Hawaii 

44.Saint Augustine Beach, Florida 

45.Race Point Beach,Provincetown, Massachusetts

----------


## benseven11

46.Bahia Honda State Park and Beach,Big Pine Key, Florida  

47.La Jolla Cove ne La Jolla, California 

48.Pensacola Beach,Florida

----------


## benseven11

49.Panama City Beach, Florida 

50.Clearwater Beach ne Clearwater, Florida 

51.Lido Beach ne Sarasota, Florida

----------


## benseven11

52.Assateague Beach ,ne (ishullin) Assateague Island, Virginia 

53.Kapalua Beach ne Kapalua, Hawaii 

54.Navarre Beach ne Navarre Florida

----------


## Darius

Ke lene pa postuar plazhet e Kubes qe jane nga me te bukurat ne bote. Jo si ndertime apo moderne por si plazhe natyrale.

----------


## benseven11

55.Baia do Sancho ne Fernando de Noronha, Brazil 

56.Grace Bay,Providenciales, Turks and Caicos 

57.Flamenco Beach ne Culebra, Puerto Rico

----------

